# What Is this? (Updated, It's K31, now can I kill just it?)



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)

I may feel dumb for asking, but I cannot identify what this is. I have patches of it in my yard, almost like someone overseeded with it (This is my first year in this house). At first I thought Crabrass, but its not really smothering, and then thought TTTF, and now thinking Bermuda...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Not bermuda.

I would guess KY31, but treat that as provisional.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

It looks like Tall Fescue K31 or quackgrass to me. Better pictures of the auricles would help.

In my lawn, K31 is a much darker green and the veination in the leaf blades is more prominent. However what you are holding in your hand seems to have a bunch type growth habit. Did you find any rhizomes?

The color of those blades and the shape look like quackgrass to me. Quackgrass is usually lighter in color and the blades are frequently boat shaped (widest part is not by the main stem).

The vernation appears to be rolled so we can exclude orchardgrass as a possibility.

I don't really see prominent auricles so I'm leaning towards K31 tall fescue. Post more pics though when you have a chance. A pic of it within your lawn may also be helpful.


----------



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)

Mozart said:


> It looks like Tall Fescue K31 or quackgrass to me. Better pictures of the auricles would help.
> 
> In my lawn, K31 is a much darker green and the veination in the leaf blades is more prominent. However what you are holding in your hand seems to have a bunch type growth habit. Did you find any rhizomes?
> 
> ...


Here are a few more pictures. This is the largest section of it, but it has spread some to other areas of the yard (I'm guessing from mowing). You can see it up next to the ***.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

The latest closeup you posted looks more like K31 than quack. It does not appear to have clasping auricles (also looks like there are small hairs on the auricles - is that the case? K31 has hairy auricles)

Is that big patch growing in size? Can you take a picture of the collar (back part of leaf where it meets the main stem)?

In your first post it looks like a continuous collar which implies quackgrass. However that last closeup looks like the collar might be divided in the back.

If the large patch has (1) expanded rapidly, and (2) seems to have killed off KBG while expanding then may suggest quackgrass.


----------



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)

Mozart said:


> The latest closeup you posted looks more like K31 than quack. It does not appear to have clasping auricles (also looks like there are small hairs on the auricles - is that the case? K31 has hairy auricles)
> 
> Is that big patch growing in size? Can you take a picture of the collar (back part of leaf where it meets the main stem)?
> 
> ...


It does look like there are some small hairs on the auricles. It's wet out so it's a little harder to tell.

I don't think the patch has grown much, more I think I have picked it up and dropped while mowing else where in the yard causing it to spread.

Here's a picture of the collar. Is it showing what you mean continuous? (BTW, I am learning a lot about the parts of a grass blade )


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Based on the other leaf in that picture it looks like we are dealing with a divided collar. Considering the hairy non-clasping auricles shown in the picture I think it's safe to say this is K31 tall fescue.

It is possible that you have two grass types in that bunch. If you notice any of the wide blades grass spreading underground via rhizomes then you probably also have some quackgrass mixed in. I hope that's not the case! 

K31 spreads by reseeding itself, so it's possible that you spread it while mowing. I recommend bagging clippings when seed heads are abundant.

Edit: picture and @LawnNerd what do you think?


----------



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)

Assuming it's K31, any suggestions on selective chemical removal, or is it a good dose of spade and muscle? I am close to overseeding as soon as weather allows me to...


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

What I do with K31 is try to pull it out by the bunch. First I gather all related tillers together and bunch them in my hand standing up, then I pull with medium force rotating the bunch clockwise and counter clockwise until the whole thing pulls up. I find this is pretty effective at getting new tillers that are about to surface. Just keep in mind digging up anything may bring weed seeds to the surface :nod:

No chemical options besides a total kill product (glyphosate). K31 is one tough grass type.

Also, if you run your finger tip up and down the edge of the K31 grass blades it should be quite rough in one direction (going towards the stem if I remember correctly)


----------

